# Boulez has died



## michaels

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/07/arts/music/pierre-boulez-french-composer-dies-90.html


----------



## Pugg

michaels said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/07/arts/music/pierre-boulez-french-composer-dies-90.html


See thread ;

http://www.talkclassical.com/41508-rip-pierre-boulez.html


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

HOLY ******* ****. 

What are we going to do now


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Rest in Peace, monsieur Boulez.


----------



## dzc4627

Oh wow......................


----------



## Celloman

He was one of the greatest musical figures of the 20th century. We will miss him.


----------

